# wahs



## trevorthegreat (Nov 26, 2007)

what kind of wahs do you guys think are good. im getting a boss V-wah for christmas because it works great on my guitar and my bass but which wahs do other people use that are good?


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey, I would love to hear everyone weigh in on this, even if you have posted about wahs in other threads before.
My cry-baby is dead, so I am wondering as well, what wah can be all that you dreamed (adjustable, not one-sucking, analog sound) 
What is the best wah possible, and can you mod or get it modded by someone a basic cry-baby or boss to make it that good?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

These days I use the modeled wahs in my Tonelab LE. They sound great to me.

I've had a Morley (smooth but a bit too wide a range for my tastes) and several Dunlops and Voxes. I did a BYOC mod to a Dunlop (supposedly to bring it to Clyde McCoy specs and true bypass).

Seemed to work fine. It's sitting under the seat in my van where it's likely to remain (the Tonelab works just fine).


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

I have one of those Italian CryBaby's from the '60's, got it for $25 in the 80's, it rocks man, the Morley DWV I have is no match but is a good vol pedal.

:wave:


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I've been a Fulltone Clyde user for at least 6-7 years but the switch just died in mine. I have a Pro Analog Supa Quack on order but who knows when I will get it... another long waiting list I've heard.


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

I have a tremonti power wah (morley) which I actually like for regular wah stuff and it has the optical switch so it's on when you move it so you can wah a note and get off, but you can't leave it on. 

My main wah which is always on my pedal board is the Chicago Iron Parachute Wah. It can be a regular wah at the top of it's throw or it can do some crazy phaser wah volume stuff when the entire throw is used. It also has a really throaty almost harp like tones over other areas of the throw or just left open at different places. Try it before you buy it because it's expensive and not traditional, but I love it!


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

I have a dunlop cry baby... stock, it sucks. I am looking for some mods or options. Here are its problems: 

- sweep is not wide enough
- it sucks tone a bit when on and makes my tone thin
- it seems a tad screetchy when all the way down and metallic. 

In short, it annoys me. I like to do the slow Sweep Shenker style but it is really bugging me these days. So lets talk about crybaby mods and any other good value wahs out there in this thread.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Kapo_Polenton said:


> I have a dunlop cry baby... stock, it sucks. I am looking for some mods or options. Here are its problems:
> 
> - sweep is not wide enough
> - it sucks tone a bit when on and makes my tone thin
> ...


Area 51 is supposed to make good wahs and mod kits... I've never tried one myself though.

http://area51tubeaudiodesigns.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=001&Category_Code=cat002


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Kapo_Polenton said:


> I have a dunlop cry baby... stock, it sucks. I am looking for some mods or options. Here are its problems:
> 
> - sweep is not wide enough
> - it sucks tone a bit when on and makes my tone thin
> ...


My cry-baby annoys me too. I have to do something. Actually, I really do because it is broke now too. I found something I bookmarked several months ago before I even had a wah or knew anything about electronics or using a soldering iron. I think I will take a look at it again and see if there is anything valuable:
http://www.geofex.com/Article_Folders/wahpedl/wahped.htm

But seriously, can a cry-baby be made into a real nice wah, or should I look to save money for something crazy-expensive instead? Who has modded their cry-baby with great success?


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Vox 847, easily modded compared to the crybaby and they sound good stock.
I found a page on the net about modding a 847 to the 846 spec's, did the mods and it sounds great. Easily modded for true bypass which will eliminate any tone sucking.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

> My cry-baby annoys me too. I have to do something. Actually, I really do because it is broke now too. I found something I bookmarked several months ago before I even had a wah or knew anything about electronics or using a soldering iron. I think I will take a look at it again and see if there is anything valuable:
> http://www.geofex.com/Article_Folder...edl/wahped.htm
> 
> But seriously, can a cry-baby be made into a real nice wah, or should I look to save money for something crazy-expensive instead? Who has modded their cry-baby with great success?


We are in the same boat.. I am going to see what Greg on this board has by way of modded ones but am interested if anyone else has modded theirs with success. These cry baby's do just that.. they whine and cry! :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

Maybe this: 

http://www.diyguitarist.com/DIYStompboxes/WahMod.htm


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

Or stage 1.5 from here: 

http://www.solidgoldfx.com/wah.php


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Ya, I've been looking at Greg's page as well (solidgoldfx) and trying to figure out if that is the way I want to go. I was thinking about stage 2.
One of the things with mine is that I got it used off ebay and it looks like it was taken to some place called _Fuzzorama_ and modded. The inductor is yellow, so I'm wondering if maybe it was given a fasel and maybe a true bypass. I know that it loses a lot of tone as soon as it is switched on though. (well, since something is now wrong with it, it loses all tone when switched on and just makes eerie wind-blowing sounds)

Anyways, I guess I should be emailing Greg for more information on his options. I'm not sure if he does repairs too or not though. Maybe we can invite him to this topic and he can give his thoughts and opinions on whether there is salvation for cry-babies. I personally feel that there must be hope. 
I was afraid to talk to Greg yet, just in case I decided to go the DIY way. I wouldn't want anyone's feelings to be hurt or for them to take it personally if my addiction to solder fumes overwhelms me.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Kapo_Polenton said:


> Maybe this:
> 
> http://www.diyguitarist.com/DIYStompboxes/WahMod.htm


Ya, that stuff looks pretty straight-forward and worth trying.

All the stuff on this site really gets me thinking too:
http://geofex.com/Article_Folders/wahpedl/wahped.htm#messing
but, it's hard to know what I would really like the sound of. And, not being an electrical engineer myself, some of the talk seems to go over my head.


----------



## Solid_Gold_Soundlabs (Sep 20, 2006)

bcmatt said:


> Ya, I've been looking at Greg's page as well (solidgoldfx) and trying to figure out if that is the way I want to go. I was thinking about stage 2.
> One of the things with mine is that I got it used off ebay and it looks like it was taken to some place called _Fuzzorama_ and modded. The inductor is yellow, so I'm wondering if maybe it was given a fasel and maybe a true bypass. I know that it loses a lot of tone as soon as it is switched on though. (well, since something is now wrong with it, it loses all tone when switched on and just makes eerie wind-blowing sounds)
> 
> Anyways, I guess I should be emailing Greg for more information on his options. I'm not sure if he does repairs too or not though. Maybe we can invite him to this topic and he can give his thoughts and opinions on whether there is salvation for cry-babies. I personally feel that there must be hope.
> I was afraid to talk to Greg yet, just in case I decided to go the DIY way. I wouldn't want anyone's feelings to be hurt or for them to take it personally if my addiction to solder fumes overwhelms me.


I do repairs pretty much for free when modding pedals providing the problem has to do with whats being modded....

Feel free to send me a picture of whats inside your wah. Whether you decide to have me perform the mods or if you choose to mod the wah yourself, i'll be more than happy to let you know what mods have been done to your wah so far.

The possibilities are endless when looking at a crybaby. IMO it is one of the pedals with the most potential and can be endlessly tweaked....especially since the stock ones sound really really bad! Its about finidng the right components and settings to suit your needs and gear. Long story short, there is salvation, do not give up on your crybabies!

Greg


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Solid_Gold_Soundlabs said:


> Feel free to send me a picture of whats inside your wah. Whether you decide to have me perform the mods or if you choose to mod the wah yourself, i'll be more than happy to let you know what mods have been done to your wah so far.
> Greg


Ok Greg, I'll try to get a hold of camera in the next day and upload pictures. The you can tell me my options and give quotes. Thanks.


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

I use the wah models on my vetta . They sound ok to me , and I don't use wah a lot .
I also have a crybaby from hell , which sounds good but I don't use it anymore . You can shape the sound a lot with all the knobs, but I bought it before knowing what I was doing , and never really worked with it .


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I've got two crybabys (both that I modded) that I use most of the time, I've also got an Ibanez WH-10 which is also a pretty great wah, but the casing is pretty weak, and I have an old Royal Fuzz/Wah pedal that is pretty cool too.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

Ripper, which mods did you do and how do you find the sound?


----------



## Ringwraith (Nov 17, 2007)

Throwing in my 2 cents here as I've been chasing the Wah fairy for awhile now too! lol

I have an early 90's Crybaby that I've had since new. This pass year I modded it for true bypass & added a whipple inductor. (search ebay) The true bypass took care of the tone sucking & the whipple really improved the tone. After awhile I still felt it had that shrillness CBs are famous for, although not as bad as before. I decided to try a Budda and also picked up a Vox 247 at the same time. The difference was very noticable. The Budda won the spot on my board & I'm pretty happy with it so far! It has a warmer tone than both CB & Vox by far. Similar sweep etc but there's no harshness to it. The Vox is nicer than the modded CB & more open but still leans towards harsh territory. The Budda is warm & sweet, check it out! 

Cheers
Sean


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Ripper said:


> I've got two crybabys (both that I modded) that I use most of the time, I've also got an Ibanez WH-10 which is also a pretty great wah, but the casing is pretty weak, and I have an *old Royal Fuzz/Wah pedal *that is pretty cool too.


I have one of those too (made by Shin Ei in Japan)... great fuzz but the wah isn't that great. Those WH-10's are going for stupid money now on E bay.

I forgot, I have another great wah in my stash that I almost never use (it is big and heavy and uses 110 VAC). The Musitech Tube Talker built by amp guru John McIntyre. There were only a few made (JJ Cale has one). Here is a piture of one I found on the net. 










Pete


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...idiot that i am, i sold my budda. still looking for another one.

-dh





Ringwraith said:


> Throwing in my 2 cents here as I've been chasing the Wah fairy for awhile now too! lol
> 
> I have an early 90's Crybaby that I've had since new. This pass year I modded it for true bypass & added a whipple inductor. (search ebay) The true bypass took care of the tone sucking & the whipple really improved the tone. After awhile I still felt it had that shrillness CBs are famous for, although not as bad as before. I decided to try a Budda and also picked up a Vox 247 at the same time. The difference was very noticable. The Budda won the spot on my board & I'm pretty happy with it so far! It has a warmer tone than both CB & Vox by far. Similar sweep etc but there's no harshness to it. The Vox is nicer than the modded CB & more open but still leans towards harsh territory. The Budda is warm & sweet, check it out!
> 
> ...


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey! Thanks for the review on the Budda. I appreciate your comparisons and why it is better. 
In just googled it and see that Musician's friend shows sound clips too; handy:
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/Budda-BudWah-Wah-Pedal?sku=152111

I'm wondering now about cry-babies and whether there is a mod that could match the tone, since the case and sweep seems the same. Greg, do you think that some of your stage 2 mods, would dial in some of the budda improved tones? I would hate to discount the possibilities of the modded cry baby based on some experiences of lesser-type mods.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

Agreed.. because the Budda costs enough! I think Morley also makes a decent wah which is quite affordable.. would be interested in hearing people's takes on those as well.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm very happy with my budda. I picked it up used on this forum for about $130 and it's going nowhere. The perfect wah for Curtis Mayfield type soul.


----------



## Solid_Gold_Soundlabs (Sep 20, 2006)

bcmatt said:


> I'm wondering now about cry-babies and whether there is a mod that could match the tone, since the case and sweep seems the same. Greg, do you think that some of your stage 2 mods, would dial in some of the budda improved tones? I would hate to discount the possibilities of the modded cry baby based on some experiences of lesser-type mods.


Whats nice about the stage 2 mods is that you can tweak the wah to suit your your style and gear. My settings increase the gain, smooth out the heel to toe transition and give the heel position a bit more beef. At the same time the main wah pot is repositioned to avoid the super shrill ice pick highs. The Stage 1.5 mods do the same thing but the wah is not adjustable. Another nice touch is the externally mounted gain control mod which makes it easier to dial in a cleaner or dirtier wah tone and allows for a bit of output boost.

I find the stock Dunlop inductors to be very plain, with no complexity in tone. Upgrading the inductor will give a richer tone with real nice harmonic content...choice of inductor would depend on what tone/feel you're after.

The Hot-potz potentiometer is decent...there is better though. Upgrading to an Icar taper pot will give you a nicer feel/transition. what i like about the hot potz is that it is fully sealed and it lasts. 

As for the old japanese wahs....i have a Roland double beat fuzz wah and i had a Mica wau wau wailer. Both fuzz circuits are really cool but the wahs were nothing special...very thin and lifeless. These can also be improved. Just changing the pot on my roland made a huge difference.

Another cool wah i have in my collection is the Maestro Boomerang...it has a nice full tone but i still prefer my vintage italian wahs and my modded dunlops.

As for the Crybaby VS the V847...same pedal except that the dunlop has an input buffer so that it doesn't suck as much tone when bypassed (i remove the buffer when true bypassing the pedal), it also has a dc input from the factory which is nice. The Vox has a pretty chrome top and a shiny cover over its Dunlop hot potz. Whats nice about the vox is that the jacks aren't pcb mount, however for stage use they should be upgraded as they are of poor quality.

Kapo, i'll be replying to your Pm shortly.

Greg


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i have a couple of the dunlop g-95 ones-
just got them out the other day, they were in a box for about 6 years-
pots are shot- took em apart n cleaned em up but they are screwed. gonna get some new pots, then try these mods-
http://www.diyguitarist.com/DIYStompboxes/WahMod.htm
or maybe just score a new one of some kind.lol
kinda miss the wah wah now thnks to this thread. 
yu bstrds.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

On the topic of wah mods if any one has a Vox and wants to mod it check out this link http://www003.upp.so-net.ne.jp/kazuhee/ewahmod1R.htm I changed the inductor to the Fulltone halo inductor and the hot potz to a Icar pot did the previous mods and was pleasantly surprised as I A/B'd it against a Italian made jen Crybaby.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Ok, Here is a picture of my currently dead cry-baby. It may have ceased working after I dropped it once a few months ago. I could find no internal evidence of anything wrong though.








Here's another:








I know it's been modded already by Fuzzorama (whoever that is). My inkling is that they just did some quick and simple stuff. I am almost positive it has a true bypass now (because I still get sound through the pedal when it is switched off). I get no sound when the wah is engaged though.
Also, it might have a new inductor (because this one is yellow), but I don't know the color of the inductor in a stock cry-baby.
Also, the one mod I did when I first got it was to put in a new 100k pot because the one in it was really scratchy. All I could get my hands on at the time was a basic standard pot and it seemed to fit and sound alright (not bad for $7). 
If I am going to get this thing sounding awesome, maybe I should get a new pot too (something with a highly favored taper or something).
Well, what next? Greg, should I have emailed this directly to you? Any thoughts on what I need?


----------



## Solid_Gold_Soundlabs (Sep 20, 2006)

Hey Matt, 

You have the stock dunlop inductor, i don't see a TB switch and your input buffer is still there. Even without true bypass, it will pass signal when off.

If you want to discuss some mods, you can email me directly, at the same time, send me a larger detailed picture of the insides so i can see if anything has been done so far.

Greg


----------

